# PLEASE HELP medrol prescribed for first 10 weeks - is it safe



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

I have just had a failed donor egg cycle, everything went well. Im going back noxt week for fet and doctor is giving me medrol (methylprednesolone) for first 10 weeks. I have tried and tried to find info on internet on anyone who has taken medrol for so long.I CANT FIND ANY!!!. Please can any one help, all I can find info on is before implantation, and that it can cause birth defects after.


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Gonna move this to ask a pharmacist hun, good luck with this fet cycle! xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Corticosteroids are often prescribed to women with immune issues in pregnancy. Methylprednisolone is a corticosteroid. There are studies in animals which show possible problems but this has not been demonstrated in humans and if the benefits of treatment outweigh the risks they can be taken safely.

There are many people on here who take prednisolone as part of IVF treatment and have healthy babies.


----------

